
Reflections from Google IO - ttunguz
http://tomasztunguz.com/2011/05/11/reflections-from-google-io/
======
tomlin
On the home automation front, there are definitely some battles as well as a
large land grab once the HA market takes off. One of the main reasons HA
doesn't grab the mass appeal is because every company that tries their hand at
it can't help but give you everything but the kitchen sink. To market HA, you
must: a) give the customer comfort in knowing their legacy won't be disrupted,
b) keep it simple. to start off, people don't need to operate robots or
orchestrate water systems. Start off with 5 or 6 components, build the
confidence. Once HA has a market people understand, the audience will be much
more inclined to take the next step.

